# Confused



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

:confused2: having read through all the threads and just returned from our holiday where my usually fit and healthy hubby was taken ill and (privately) hospitalised for 6days, am I right in thinking that if I had just taken him myself to the General hospital that his E111 would have covered him for all his treatment -: CT scan, ultrasound scan, X-rays, bloods, fluids, medication and care? As he was so poorly I took him to the clinic in Coral bay and from there he was transferred to the Evangelismos hospital in Paphos, as I was so worried I didn't question this!....we were very lucky that we had excellent cover through our bank, but am concerned that when we make our move next year, we should ensure we have adequate Heath cover? :confused2 
Thanks Pat


----------



## Marlow Ian Pedros (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi sorry to here of this as far as i know the E111 covers Normal Hospital stuff thats like our NHS Treatments Here.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Marlow Ian Pedros said:


> Hi sorry to here of this as far as i know the E111 covers Normal Hospital stuff thats like our NHS Treatments Here.


What confuses me is, how we will be covered when we move as we are both below pensionable age. My husband has a private pension as he took VR and is still presently working but neither of us intend working when we move, so therefor do we need to get private Heath cover, bearing in mind that had we not been covered his recent hospital bill would have been 22k€!!:confused2:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We looked into this in the early stages of our planning. Unless one of you is in receipt of the state pension, and therefore the other person is covered as a "dependent", my understanding is that you require private medical insurance. Although I have read on other forum where people just go privately and pay as they go. Bearing in mind the cost you would have had to pay on your last trip, that thought makes my wallet melt.

There is a sticky at the link below which should cover all your questions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...s/104883-cypriot-healthcare-requirements.html


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> We looked into this in the early stages of our planning. Unless one of you is in receipt of the state pension, and therefore the other person is covered as a "dependent", my understanding is that you require private medical insurance. Although I have read on other forum where people just go privately and pay as they go. Bearing in mind the cost you would have had to pay on your last trip, that thought makes my wallet melt.
> 
> There is a sticky at the link below which should cover all your questions.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...s/104883-cypriot-healthcare-requirements.html


Thank you, this is our understanding also....private Health cover is a must then. Couldn't risk anything like that happening again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The E111 has been replaced by the EHIC 

The EHIC is valid when you temporarily visit a country in the EEA (European Economic Area) or Switzerland, e.g. for a holiday or a business trip.

Different rules apply if you’re moving abroad to live, work or study.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

As I understand it and that is EU regulation, to get permission to stay in another EU memberstate you need to have healtinsurance. In cyprus case you need a private one if you are not working. And you have to prove that you have one when you apply for the recidence. 
This is valid for not retired persons.

You will not get Residence Permit without it. Not anymore

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that the EHIC will cover you for the first 6 months. It's intention is to give you healthcare while visiting another EU country but after that you will need to make other arrangements. 

I suspect that the insurance provided by the bank as a "freebie" is only valid while you are living in the UK.

When we first moved across, Pam fell ill within the first couple of days (we suspect it was something caught in the plane) and the doctor wanted a scan and to see her twice a day initially. We paid the €2 registration fee only per visit.

I think that the answer to the first part of your question is that yes he would have been covered by the E111/EHIC but that you need to sort something out for your move.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Just to clarify what I wrote before.

If you are working as employed or self employed you pay social contributions. Then you are also covered by the Cyprus general healthcare.

This is also the case if you have state pension from another EU member state.

But if you have no state pension but will not work, then you need private healthinsurance

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I had the same level of confusion when we first looked into moving to Cyprus, we will be covered by Cyprus state healthcare for just over 2 years with our NI contributions once we get an E106, We didn't really want to work either but as my husband has pre-existing medical conditions, getting private health insurance is next to impossible......hence why I will now be working when we come over next year!!! Fortunately I have a job to come to so all should be well, I can pay social security and my husband will be covered as my dependant.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> I had the same level of confusion when we first looked into moving to Cyprus, we will be covered by Cyprus state healthcare for just over 2 years with our NI contributions once we get an E106, We didn't really want to work either but as my husband has pre-existing medical conditions, getting private health insurance is next to impossible......hence why I will now be working when we come over next year!!! Fortunately I have a job to come to so all should be well, I can pay social security and my husband will be covered as my dependant.


Will have to look into this carefully! It's looking as though my husband will need surgery for Cholecystectomy but once he has had the surgery the problem can not re occur, providing they don't leave any stones in his bile duct  and as I work in theatre I will make sure I'm there to supervise  but that said, we all know what insurance companies are like!!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes we do know what they are like!!! Unfortunately anything even vaguely related to a pre existing condition isn't covered & as my husband has multilple cardiac problems it will probably exclude an ingrowing toenail lol.
I'm actually quite looking forward to working in Cyprus, it will be a little like my District Nurse job at the mo but hopefully I wont have to put in the stupid hours I do presently.
Good luck with the surgery


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think all the advice you have been given on this thread is valid.

I will add another couple of points:

Once you are out of the NHS loop and the free care period is over, if you are under retirement age the NHS will disown you from all treatment. They will, in their letter, also advise that the NHS service is not available to you if you return to the UK unless you can produce a letter from the Cyprus authorities proving that you have been paying contributions here.

There are many private healthcare policies available here and you will need one to get residency etc. However once you have the documents no further checks on insurance are made. The healthcare insurance conditions are onerous, many policies are for initial treatment of conditions only and exclude ongoing treatment. The price of the policy will come from a published price list related to age only. There is no loading of premiums for existing conditions that I've ever heard of, they are simply excluded. Pre-existing conditions are excluded whether you know about them or not. This is a dreadful clause which can allow refusal of payment of most serious claims.

The following clause actually appeared in a policy I attempted to take out. I had a very slight raising of blood pressure which we now know was caused by a kidney related issue which has been permanently fixed. I am no longer on the pills or have raised blood pressure. The clause stated:

_No benefit is payable for any investigations and treatment related to hypertension and associated conditions including ischaemic heart disease, heart attack, cerebro vascular disease (stroke), cardiac arrhythmias and hypertensive renal disease._

This exclusion clause removes a significant part of the insurance risk for a person of my age, however there was no reduction in premium. Quite clearly this company wasn't in the risk business. Needless to say I cancelled the policy.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I know it is a worry and the only way around it was for me to get a job and pay into the system....otherwise we would be stuck here forever. As a paid up NHS employee I can see it won't be too long before we are in a similar situation in the UK, the have-nots and the folks with complex conditions will be on the wrong tier of a 2 tier system....we might as well be disadvantaged in Cyprus, at least the sun shines!!!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> I know it is a worry and the only way around it was for me to get a job and pay into the system....otherwise we would be stuck here forever. As a paid up NHS employee I can see it won't be too long before we are in a similar situation in the UK, the have-nots and the folks with complex conditions will be on the wrong tier of a 2 tier system....we might as well be disadvantaged in Cyprus, at least the sun
> 
> My GP and Dentist, will allow me to stay on their list for 3yrs providing I keep in touch! But if I chose not to tell them of my plans, as wrong as it is, my GP my may never be any the wiser! Except for having 2 spinal operations this year, I can't remember the last time I visited my GP! And when I think of some of the things I have seen during my career with the NHS,....non UK residents visiting relatives living in the UK and having surgery and babies, interpreters paid for by the NHS and countless other examples, then Petes comment regarding the NHS ruling makes my blood boil! My only perk working for the NHS was that I bypassed the waiting list for both my surgeries, as my GP herself says as NHS employees we should be given life long private health care paid for by the NHS, we spend all our time caring and get nothing back!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> bwfcwood said:
> 
> 
> > I know it is a worry and the only way around it was for me to get a job and pay into the system....otherwise we would be stuck here forever. As a paid up NHS employee I can see it won't be too long before we are in a similar situation in the UK, the have-nots and the folks with complex conditions will be on the wrong tier of a 2 tier system....we might as well be disadvantaged in Cyprus, at least the sun
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This page from the Department of works and pensions explains what you need to do to qualify for health care if you are living in an EEA country but not on a retirement pension yet.

Living but not working in another EEA country - DWP

The form you need is the E106 but you will also need to apply for an EHIC prior to moving.


----------

